# Trail Blazer Transmission



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

My dad has a 2000 trailblazer the tranny messed up so we fixed it & put it back in. Now it wants to kick out of foward gear & makes a noise when going foward. It does fine in reverse. No noise or anything. Any suggestions as to why its doing this?


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Shift linkage out of adjustment?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

That's what I was kinda thinking about.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

i took apart the transmission b/c the neutral & reverse lights dont work. My question is on this first picture are these supposed to be raised up to where a part of the shifter can touch it? im thinking it should














here in the 2nd pic is it while its in the tranny. the tip of the screwdriver is pointing to it.













from the looks of it. the metal tabs wouldnt touch the big metal piece. it kinda looks like it would slide thru the metal tabs.


----------

